
California police to use drones to patrol coronavirus lockdown - Elof
https://www.ft.com/content/c7d0dee1-6125-475c-9cc7-78f4671d7cea
======
acruns
[https://archive.vn/1BenC](https://archive.vn/1BenC)

~~~
jolmg
That link returns 403 forbidden.

~~~
aaronlifshin
Works for me

~~~
jcims
I’m getting a hard paywall.

Edit: if the referer is google it’s open. Just search for the title. Also,
after reading the article, the “night vision goggles” are probably actually
thermal cameras (Zenmuse XT). Which, if properly calibrated, might be able to
pick up people in the crowd with fevers.

